

Azure Marketing: "The words micro and soft don't apply to my pęnis (or vagina)" - johns
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUMjxnKzUlQ#t=1m25s

======
petercooper
It may not be surprising that Microsoft is OK with dancing girls in skimpy
shorts representing their brand at a tech conference, but it surprises me the
_organizers_ would be OK with this after all of the sexism dramas of even just
the last year.

Some speakers at the conference are also mentioned in the song and have
expressed surprise and distaste at this on Twitter. For example, they say "Lea
Verou will make your dreams come true" and she noted: "I think mine tops all
of them in terms of cheesiness and creepiness."

A bad showing from both Microsoft and the conference organizers who failed to
screen or stop this (although, to give fair dues, everyone is saying the rest
of the conference was superb).

P.S. The "or vagina" is not in the actual lyrics - but, I suspect, to the
prompter merely to make it seem all "politically correct." No. That's not how
you make sexist BS OK.

------
johns
For reference, this was a Microsoft-sponsored Azure promotional stunt at a
(otherwise great) developer conference in Norway this week.

I had to change a character in the title to prevent it from being filtered.

~~~
CodeCube
So that's where Aqua went ... they're working at Microsoft!

------
CodeCube
I just can't imagine how that meeting went ... this was planned by someone,
more than one person even. How did no one say, "hmm, maybe this isn't the most
tactful approach".

------
andrejewski
Ha.

